# Rowdytown, Woods, and Reese Bloodlines?



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

Have any of you heard of Rowdytown, Woods, or Reese bloodlines? The reason I'm asking is, because I was thinking about a pitbull pup from a breeder that are about 60% Razor Edge and the other 40% is made up those bloodlines.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

SouthKakBully said:


> Have any of you heard of Rowdytown, Woods, or Reese bloodlines? The reason I'm asking is, because I was thinking about a pitbull pup from a breeder that are about 60% Razor Edge and the other 40% is made up those bloodlines.


 where are you getting this pup from? Woods goes along with razors edge.. ive heard some people saying that they like this line, but i haven't heard anything that they have done!


----------



## SouthKakBully (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm getting the pup from a breeder in Georgia. He told me that Rowdytown is a bloodline out of Florida.


----------



## gamecock10 (Nov 26, 2006)

Rowdytown is an AKC Amstaff bloodline (UKC APBT). Good bloodline obviously made up of show standard APBT's. :roll:


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

gamecock10 said:


> Rowdytown is an AKC Amstaff bloodline (UKC APBT). Good bloodline obviously made up of show standard APBT's. :roll:


Not 100% sure on this but I believe that the Rowdytown line is mostly AKC Ruffian.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yess it came out of Ruffian lines and even some Patton dogs I believe.


----------

